# Schuppensträbe..... was kann man tun??



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2006)

hallo,

ich hab seit ein paar tage bemerkt, das sich mein shusui verändert.... es fing an mit glotzaugen.... nun sieht er schon aus wie ein tannenzapfen....
ich tippe ganz stark auf schuppensträube... wasserwerte sind eigentlich im grünen bereich... wassermenge rund 80000liter... der fisch ist rund 25 cm lang und inwische 2 Jahre alt... ich hab ihn dieses früher in den teich gesetzt. jetzt die frage, hat er denn überhaupt noch chancen?? wenn ich ihn jetzt rausnehme, und ihn in carantaine setze, kann ich ihn erst nächstes jahr wieder einsetzen.... dazu fehlen mir die möglichkeiten.... und im teich, das geht garnicht, bei der wassermenge, und außerdem hab ich __ störe drin....
irgendwie tut mit der kerl leid.... nun weiß ich nicht, ob ich ihn von seinen qualen erlösen soll...

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2006)

hallo Holly,

abstehende Schuppen könnten ein Zeichen für Bauchwassersucht sein 
hast Du Fotos von dem Tier?
Der beste Rat wäre wohl einen Tierarzt zu konsultieren, der kann die genaueste Diagnose stellen und Behandlungsmaßnahmen empfehlen!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2006)

ich hab hier noch ein paar bilder


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2006)

Tja, nun hat er es überstanden. 
Schade um den schönen Shusui.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2006)

hu? 
weisst Du mehr als wir?

ich mein, von den Fotos her zu schätzen hätte ich auch nur mehr wenig hoffnung, aber dass es schon vorbei ist... ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2006)

rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, nun hat er es überstanden.
> Schade um den schönen Shusui.


ist der denn schon in der ewige Tiefe geschwommen?? in den bilder scheint er noch munter...


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Okt. 2006)

Hi,

tja wie rainthanneer schon geschrieben hat,,,, ich hatte diesen post auch in einem anderen board... hat es der schusui nicht geschafft.... schade eigentlich... ich hatte ihn eigentlich als ergänzung zu meinem großen shusui gekauft... ich steh total auf die art.... aber ich hab nicht so viel glück mit denen.... meinen großen hab ich damals auch als 15cm.... päärchen gekauft... war damals ein herbst ausverkauf..... aber orginal japaner.... leider hat es einer nicht gepackt... .der stärkere von beiden misst jetzt rund 45 cm, und ist ein bildhübscher kerl.... mit richtig langen barteln, und als butterfly.... und da sollte der jenige auf dem foto ein neuer kamerad werden.... aber leider hat er die diesjährige saison nicht überstanden.. aber ich schätze, ich werde es nächstes jahr wieder versuchen... mein koihändler war letzte woche in japan und hat wunderschöne shusui mitgebracht.... ich glaube,,, da werde ich in den nächsten wochen mal vorbei schauen, und einen schöne für die nächste saison zurücklegen lassen....
aber es wäre trotzdem schön gewesen, wenn meiner den winter überlebt hätte.

gruß holly


----------

